
Namecheap now supports Authy 2FA - mcone
https://blog.namecheap.com/announcing-onetouch-2fa/
======
ocdtrekkie
How much does Authy pay for these exclusives? The comments on the blog post
are already mentioning their refusal to support standards-based TOTP apps.
Companies which place business relationships above user security should be
shamed, security options is not the place businesses should be monetizing.

Cloudflare finally let up on their Authy-exclusivity this year:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/you-can-now-use-google-
authentic...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/you-can-now-use-google-
authenticator/)

